# Whiskers: How short is too short?



## HaraoldoD (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi there, 
I was reading that sometimes trimming the whiskers is needed. 

Question: What should I do about a chihuahua's whiskers? Should I cut them off? Or let them grow?

Main concerns: I have heard that whiskers are needed for balance, is this true?


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

I've always thought chihuahuas should be left natural and not 'groomed' (besides nails).


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

I know cutting a cat's whiskers is a bad thing but I don't know if it is the same with dogs. Personally, I prefer to leave the whiskers alone regardless.


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

it is bad for dogs i know this one person who had a retriever i think thats what it was and cut off his whiskers and he became very dumb...i'm pretty sure they need it to sense things and keep balance..but i'm no expert.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

I don't think they need trimmed. What's that saying: If it's not broken don't fix it?? hehe. Maybe trimming the whiskers is only needed for show dogs?? I'm not sure, but I'd just leave them, they aren't causing any harm are they? :wink:


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Hmm, I'd never heard of trimming a dogs whiskers. I'd say leave 'em alone.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

How strange I have had to just cut Triny whisker as it was very long and kept going into hers eyes and making them weep. I wouldn't of cut them normally though.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I don't think it matters on dogs (cats wisker trimming is a big NO NO) because they trim poodles and schnausers and some others.
Although none of the dogs I have ever had needed their wiskers trimmed.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

it doesn't matter with dog's but in cats it's bad.

i trim both my babies. they each get a "sanitary" which is trimming the genitals and the tushy. i also scoop out their paws (shaving the fur that grows in between the paw pads) and cleaning the feet (trimming the elf looking wisps of fur that grows out between the toes., that is a HUGE pet peeve of mine) but i don't touch their whiskers.


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

That's what I was trying to remember... we had poodles in the past and I couldn't remember any whiskers left on them. 

I honestly never even notice Angel's whiskers. I guess I just never think about it. LOL


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

luv4mygirls said:


> it doesn't matter with dog's but in cats it's bad.
> 
> i trim both my babies. they each get a "sanitary" which is trimming the genitals and the tushy. i also scoop out their paws (shaving the fur that grows in between the paw pads) and cleaning the feet (trimming the elf looking wisps of fur that grows out between the toes., that is a HUGE pet peeve of mine) but i don't touch their whiskers.


Mandy, what do you use to scoop out their paws and trim the elf wisps
(I like your descriptions hehe) between their toes?


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY said:


> it is bad for dogs i know this one person who had a retriever i think thats what it was and cut off his whiskers and he became very dumb...i'm pretty sure they need it to sense things and keep balance..but i'm no expert.



i'm going to catch flak for this but oh well...

lol if it was a lab he had it in him the whole time trimming the whiskers had nothing to do with it lol we call them labroDUH retrievers. the only smart ones i've ever met where actual working dogs that had a "job" the regualr pet labs are big untrained clowns. not saying all are like that, it's just my experience with them. i don't dislike them in any way!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

CooperChi said:


> luv4mygirls said:
> 
> 
> > it doesn't matter with dog's but in cats it's bad.
> ...


i use an ARCO:

http://www.petedge.com/shopping/pro...=0&iSubCat=0&iSubSubCat=0&iProductID=264&AS=1

to scoop out the paws, and i use it on their sanitaries too.... and a pair of finishing scissors for the elfin magick wisps.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks Mandy


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

don't know if this is true of all dogs, but my yorkie used to yelp in pain if i cut a whisker....so i just left them alone most of the time. They didn't grow very long or anything.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

BonnieChi said:


> don't know if this is true of all dogs, but my yorkie used to yelp in pain if i cut a whisker....so i just left them alone most of the time. They didn't grow very long or anything.


that is weird i have never heard that before. my mom's shih tzu mixes and many matted yorkies, maltese and bichons that came in to get groomed all got shaved nose to tail whiskers included. and none of them acted like it hurt...


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I love Lily's whiskers! They're black on one side and white on the other side of her nose. And when she gets up real close to sniff my mouth they tickle my lips. I wouldn't trim them unless the vet said it was a medical necessity. :wave:


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY said:
> 
> 
> > it is bad for dogs i know this one person who had a retriever i think thats what it was and cut off his whiskers and he became very dumb...i'm pretty sure they need it to sense things and keep balance..but i'm no expert.
> ...


hehe no problems...i guess its if the whiskers dont bother them than theres no reason to cut them..if they were born with it like that leave it as long as its not hazardous to them ya no?


----------

